# German name of the duiet where Bruinhilde tells Siegmund he is to die.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I cannot remember it. I am sure some of you know it. Starts with Tod. I am not able to alter the spelling of Duet in the title. Sorry.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

todesverkündigung


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Does it have an official name? I'm sure you could argue _Todesverkündung_ is more appropriate... Although _Todesverkündigung_ is probably more common.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Both seem to work but have failed me. I was hoping to find Traubel singing it, but to no avail. Thanks. I can never remember that name. Flagstad sings an excerpt a capella in her radio talk " How To Sing Wagner" that is spine chilling.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's a piece of that scene with Traubel on You Tube, beginning with "So grusse mir Walhall" (Max Lorenz as Siegmund).


----------

